# mornin'



## GeneralDoom (Feb 19, 2005)

Hello all, I am a 11th grader attending Duke Ellington School of the Arts, in the Technical theatre department. I am loking foward to learning a lot from everybody here


----------



## Peter (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey! welcome to controlbooth.com!

"Duke Ellington School of the Arts" sounds like a nice school (at least from the fancy sounding name)  do they have a good tech aspect? 

I am glad you wish to learn alot, all of us here do! Just because you have come here to learn, dont let that keep you from posting your own ideas and comments, we all want to learn alot from you too! 

Once again, Welcome to Controlbooth.com!

-the official welcome wagon (part 2.71828)


----------



## GeneralDoom (Feb 19, 2005)

Our department is pretty good, our TD whent to Howard University, and our LD graduated from the Ellington. The have peolpe from Crampton and some other places calling them up to help sort out problems and stuff


----------



## Peter (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey, wow, that's quite cool! My teacher/adivsor for tech graduated from the local college and worked for a year or two at their radio station, and that's about the extent of the technial history @ my school! I'm sure you can be a great source of help for us all!


----------



## avkid (Feb 20, 2005)

Hello,and welcome to Controlbooth.
-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon(still 1 of 2)


----------

